# Carz Cars Carz



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

My baby back in the day (1983 Mk1 GT)






in for a seriaaas make over

THE OLD
1.8 16v with 43mm individual throttle boddies
leather ( damaged seats)
Power flow exhaust
Gotech xMfi

THE NEW
candi apple red spray + webasto Tilt and slide sunroof
2.1ABF 16v stroker ( N/A power FTW)
tdi Crank
276 cams
84mm pistons
Dicktator Management system
57-63mm Exhaust + branch

old school check semi leather interior

BBS LMR light wieght Rims
Individual throttle boddies
hopefully all work will be done by Feb next yr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> 2.1ABF 16v stroker ( N/A power FTW)


I'm so with you on that!!! Normal aspiration is the best!!!
I had the ST170, and never upgraded to the new ST simply because they slapped a very heavy engine in there, and made it a turbo. 
Loved my ST170! It has to be one of the nicests little cars I've ever owned, and I've owned a lot!! From 3L V6 Cortina, to Volvo 850R and almost everything in between.
Now I drive a boring family car (Renault Megane sedan), but took my excitement to two wheels. 
Remember to post some pics when you get it back!


----------



## eviltoy

Boost FTW  Im a boost Junkie


----------



## CraftyZA

eviltoy said:


> Boost FTW  Im a boost Junkie


I used to be. had my volvo on 1.2 bar.
I think what converted me was my first real bike (aka above 400cc). It was a GSXR750 K1
The sound of long high revs just do it for me. zero lag. no surprises. With the volvo it happened too often that the turbo only kicked in proper midway through a corner. Far from ideal.
N/A, you simply look at the rev counter. You know exactly how much power you have, where it's gonna kick in, and how long it will last, and on gear change, you don't have to wait 3 - 4 seconds for the power to come back.


----------



## eviltoy

Turbo if done right doesn't have lag though. And alot of the newer turbos spool up much more effeciently


----------



## Riaz

any turbo setup, if done correct will have minimal lag BUT there will still be lag no matter what


----------



## eviltoy

Like min min still less wait than lift . My car I can only feel lag if I am in like low low revs in a high gear


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

some pics of progress so far
Engine before




work thus far

Head Back from engineers big valve kit + double valve springs revs safely up to 9000rpm








First few coats







pre buff




Engine being dropped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

turbos are nice ... but NA is way more fun .. ok dnt expect much more than 150 / 160 kw as a reliable daily driver on N/A

im aiming for an optimistically high 135-140kw on the wheels  and a good mid 13 second quarter mile at the coast


----------



## eviltoy

I love a car with gorrel borries though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

eviltoy said:


> I love a car with gorrel borries though


 turbos sound nice but u c ant beat the sound of throttles or sidies but sidies is soooooo much heavier on petrol and requires regular tuning if you drive the way i do lol


----------



## Riaz

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> turbos sound nice but u c ant beat the sound of throttles or sidies but sidies is soooooo much heavier on petrol and requires regular tuning if you drive the way i do lol


 
true dat buddy

your car looks lekker, some lekker power figures you expecting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Riaz said:


> true dat buddy
> 
> your car looks lekker, some lekker power figures you expecting!


 
thanks dude car was suposed to be done already
mechanic stole some stuff from me now im short on cash to complete the project quickly

so i still need suspension bits
brake upgrades im refiting the VR6 big brake kit
need cv shafts and cvs managment system then phase one will be complete
not going ITB's right away will run the car with the VR6 throttle boddy for a few months
driving the motor in then fit the throttle bodies ( dont wana go the cheap route i.e toyota throttle boddies) get some precision throttle boddies or DICE but that alone will set me back around 7 -10 k depending on the intake im going to use, also want to do it right with a custom plenum instead of open throttles with ram tubes.. the cops are a pain if they open my bonnet with ram tubes i risk them pulling my licence disk


----------



## eviltoy

Cops tried to pull my disk once. notice the tried and the once

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

eviltoy said:


> Cops tried to pull my disk once. notice the tried and the once


yeah i couldnt gete roadworthy with a 60mm drop
then got eibach pro kit i think its about 35-40mm drop and passed through, cops still hassel me tho

would reali like an air suspension but at 20k its just out of the budget this time around
im a beeeeeeeeeeeeg VW fan and proberly wont get rid of the mk1 ever so ill see what the future holds
also trying to get my hands ona 2 door MK2 but sho they scares and im not paying R70 000 + for a mk2 only to build up and fork out another couple of gran


----------



## eviltoy

Jirre duur jong. I'll stick with the SEAT for a while but will probably sell it once it comes back from the body shop. Had a bit of a vandalism incident the weekend. Next car I want is a A45


----------



## Riaz

im a full on Honda guy 

here are some pics of my ride, and the family one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

What exactly is the problem with ram tubes? Why does the cops not like it?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

CraftyZA said:


> What exactly is the problem with ram tubes? Why does the cops not like it?


its too loud lol

i heard storries of them ripping off peoples exposed cone filters aswell " cuz everyone knows an exposed cone filtre gives + 100KW" lol


----------



## CraftyZA

Haha, in the modern cars, just remove the resonator. Sounds lovely!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Riaz said:


> im a full on Honda guy
> 
> here are some pics of my ride, and the family one


Your car looks neat .. bt arrrgggg honda.. lol no disrespect to the jap cars bt im a german fan heil ****** all the way lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eviltoy

Meh I'm not brand loyal ill drive anything worthwhile as long as its not a beetle


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Oo od give anything to get a mint condition old school drop top beetle lol remember beeter gave birth to porsche 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

I use to drive a vtec about 7 years ago. Back then this was one of the coolest cars you could have owned lol. Gave mk5 gti's a run for there money up until 4th gear then the race was over lol









Then built me a 2lt stroker motor with 48's sides. This motor was bullet proof and this thing was a monster. This thing was a dice magnet lol








Then decided to settle down in the german stable








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy

You still have vtec hare

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

eviltoy said:


> You still have vtec hare
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Lol go play man

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy

Lol my car has been made standard as its going for insurance evaluation when it comes back I smell a gt30 twinscroll conversion

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

eviltoy said:


> You still have vtec hare
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
vtec hair? LOL


----------



## eviltoy

Riaz said:


> vtec hair? LOL


LOL yup threw in some afrikaans


----------



## Riaz

eviltoy said:


> LOL yup threw in some afrikaans


 
what on earth is vtec hair?

does it like go straight then some jump high up when vtec kicks in?


----------



## eviltoy

LOL you have failed all the internets. Its a forum joke man I suppose you only sit on the honda based car forums?


----------



## Riaz

no bru

i was going along with your vtec hare joke

im actually more on this forum now than HSRacing believe it or not


----------



## eviltoy

Hotstuff havent been their in ages I dont post there cos I cant GHD my hair its too short


----------



## RIEFY

eviltoy said:


> Hotstuff havent been their in ages I dont post there cos I cant GHD my hair its too short


Just tell the people you got mielie pitte. Dont make excuses lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy

LOL SEEEEEEEKKK I got mooi haare I just dont grow it out. You got gladde kop bo korrel koppie onder


----------



## eviltoy



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

eviltoy said:


>


Too much* MUCH* lol


----------



## Riaz

eviltoy said:


> LOL SEEEEEEEKKK I got mooi haare I just dont grow it out. You got gladde kop bo korrel koppie onder


 
naa ouens dont dis mekaar like that


----------



## eviltoy

Riaz said:


> naa ouens dont dis mekaar like that


LOL dude we know each other its all friendly ek se


----------



## RIEFY

Lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Golf

Update on the car??????. I used to love VW then I grew up  lokl just kidding

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac

One of my fave old flames  The mighty V8 M3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

thats a beauty

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac

Thanks CVS, funny thing about that car is that after owning it for 6 months, the original owner bought it back


----------



## The Golf

That is a sexy car. I usd to race back in the day. But nothing thay sexy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000

Lol I drive a Getz now but I have had some cool toys.

76 Mazda Capella with a 13b Bridgport rotary




Was loud as hell and drank juice like a mofo. I am so sad I ever sold it.

TL1000S



Also had a SV650S before this one

My first bike. VFR400

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zodiac

Very nice @SVS1000 Some cool toys those !


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

The Golf said:


> Update on the car??????. I used to love VW then I grew up  lokl just kidding
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




intake is going away to be ported and an adapter plate made up for the larger throttle body ( im not going ITBs just yet ) but should asemble the engine earli feb then off to the auto elec to redo the loom and install the managment system


----------



## eviltoy

Ermagerd rertery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I thought this was only about carz 

Well this was my first..... and sadly.... my last bike....
Sniff sniff...
Goodbye SilverAngel, thanks for all the good times



Honda CBR 600 F4i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Silver1 said:


> I thought this was only about carz
> 
> Well this was my first..... and sadly.... my last bike....
> Sniff sniff...
> Goodbye SilverAngel, thanks for all the good times
> 
> View attachment 686
> 
> Honda CBR 600 F4i



what happened bru?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

thats a nice bike

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks all. After about 3 years of absolute motorbike bliss, which included many long trips as well as lots of crazy time on the track, I fell off my bike in Lesotho  Just slipped and slid across the road and went into the side barrier. Really don't know why I fell since I thought I was quite good on my bike. Wasnt even going that fast - about 90 or 100. Famous last words 

A few days in hospital, some broken bones and a few weeks in bed - I recovered - but the bike was written off (chassis was bent). The bottom line was that I was lucky I wore my full protective gear. My carbon kevlar helmet looked like a broken egg shell after you've taken the egg out! My only permanent damage is that my one eye perceives colour slightly less vividly than the other. This was from the knock to the head. I consider myself quite lucky and it was a cheap price to pay, all things considered.

This happened about 8 or 9 years ago. At the time, I promised my family I would stop riding. I think it was the right decision for me.

HOWEVER, I crave it more than a real cigarette  Hence the sniff sniff part. 

But I console myself (no-one else in my family understands this) by reliving many of the fond memories

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Riaz

sorry to hear bout that bru.

and too think i was going to buy myself a bike for my birthday 

the stakes are just higher on a bike man. and considering ill be a father again soon i decided against it.

my heart still longs for a bike.

maybe in a few years time LOL


----------



## Silver

To all fellow forumites who ride bikes, please  *RIDE SAFE !!!*


----------



## The Golf

from this to 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> sorry to hear bout that bru.
> 
> and too think i was going to buy myself a bike for my birthday
> 
> the stakes are just higher on a bike man. and considering ill be a father again soon i decided against it.
> 
> my heart still longs for a bike.
> 
> maybe in a few years time LOL




Riding bikes is definitely a risk. I think with regard to having small kids, its probably not worth the thrill you get, considering the potential disaster than can easily unfold in a blink of an eye.

But it is damn thrilling - best thrill I've had ever - without question.


----------



## The Golf

to this. Yes there were a few races in between

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Then this was born

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf

That got turned into this

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

This was my baby! Roofdier! BMW R1150GS.
South Africa, Namibia, Botswana and Mozambique. What a bike!


----------



## Silver

Epic 

Interesting, my biking buddy who was with me in Lesotho was on a GS1150. He didnt fall. We think the road was quite slippery at the point I fell. 

Lovely bike!
You still riding @TylerD ?


----------



## TylerD

Silver1 said:


> Epic
> 
> Interesting, my biking buddy who was with me in Lesotho was on a GS1150. He didnt fall. We think the road was quite slippery at the point I fell.
> 
> Lovely bike!
> You still riding @TylerD ?


Thanks Silver. No, stopped when my daughter was born. It is a very dangerous game and want to rather raise my daughter than bike.
Maybe one day I will get myself an offroad just to play around. Atleast there isn't any cars to think for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

The Golf said:


> That got turned into this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



what u running in here bru?


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> Thanks Silver. No, stopped when my daughter was born. It is a very dangerous game and want to rather raise my daughter than bike.
> Maybe one day I will get myself an offroad just to play around. Atleast there isn't any cars to think for.



I have some friends who have done just that. They go offroading every so often. They are nagging me to get an offroader and join them. Probably is the most sensible compromise... so me too... maybe some day...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Golf

Stroker 20v throttles on meth. Well when it was alive its stripped and sold

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

@Tw!st3dVaP0r still have your Golf?


----------

